# Dixie Jon Boat Anglers........club meeting



## bsanders (Dec 31, 2016)

Meeting will be Jan 8th at Logans Roadhouse in athens on atlanta hwy at 3pm. We will vote on the proposed schedule and go over any rule changes and new rules. I'll have the bacj room reserved for us. See yall there.


----------

